# Current TC Store Promotions & Coupons



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

So what's this *Current TC Store Promotions & Coupons* forum gonna be for? 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=49

And I'm logged in, am a memeber, but get "There are no posts in this forum that you can see without being a TC Club Member. CLICK HERE For TC Club Information."

(Found via a Google search for "tivocommunity store discount code".)


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Not gonna be, was. It was there for 8 months before we removed it.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I guess I missed the ad campaign back then.


----------

